# 1982 35Hp Throttle Cable Slop



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Possibilities:
1) On the remote shifter there is an idle adjustment screw that needs adjustment.
2) The cable has worn inside, so some play has formed in the linkage.
3) Cable adjustment knob has worn or rotated loose over the years due to vibrations.
4) Cable casing is no longer attached to the threaded tube at the engine end.

Remove the slack from the cable, readjust the idle setting.
or
Replace cable entirely.

Looking at the pics posted, I'd replace.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=12651&familyName=Teleflex+479+Series+Johnson%2FEvinrude%2FOMC+Control+Cable


----------

